# Commuting Distance



## FB296 (Jul 20, 2004)

I have been thinking about starting to commute, but I see two obsticals, one is a shower. There are no showers where I work. The second is the distance. I would be looking at 25 miles each way. 

So I have 2 questions. 

What is the distance you commute? 

What do you do to clean up after your ride with no shower available?


----------



## PatM (Jan 28, 2004)

FB296 said:


> I have been thinking about starting to commute, but I see two obsticals, one is a shower. There are no showers where I work. The second is the distance. I would be looking at 25 miles each way.
> 
> So I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


Commute distance to work is 16 miles and I pre-shower and clean up with baby wipes when I get in to work, it does work. I also leave my house early in the morning when its cooler 5AM. My route is not that hilly or tough so I don't have to push to hard. There are some other posts in this section that also confirm the baby wipe treatment works. This and traffic were the biggest obstacles for me and once you do the commute once you should be fine. For my first commute in I picked a day that I knew I was not going to have any meetings, just in case, and I allowed about an extra 1/2 hour for the ride.
Hope this helps


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*This is the time of year*



PatM said:


> Commute distance to work is 16 miles and I pre-shower and clean up with baby wipes when I get in to work, it does work. I also leave my house early in the morning when its cooler 5AM. My route is not that hilly or tough so I don't have to push to hard. There are some other posts in this section that also confirm the baby wipe treatment works. This and traffic were the biggest obstacles for me and once you do the commute once you should be fine. For my first commute in I picked a day that I knew I was not going to have any meetings, just in case, and I allowed about an extra 1/2 hour for the ride.
> Hope this helps


Yes, give yourself extra time. This means starting out pretty early, and I suggest getting accustomed to commuting while there is still some light in the morning and before the weather gets chilly. Fall and winter are a tough time to start! Pretty soon you'll get into the habit and 25 miles won't seem like an obstacle. Easy for me to say; my commute is very short. I vary my distance - from 7 miles each way to 12 miles, depending on how I feel. I have even run home from work before. The birdbath and baby wipes work for me.
Have fun!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm probably not a good example. My commute is 7 or 8 miles each way. Dead flat. About two-thirds through tree-lined streets. I have a job that essentially puts me in solitary confinement - alone in an air-conditioned office. Thus, I just let myself dry out in the climate-controlled air. On the days I have to do the schooz-a-rama, I make sure I drive to work, so that I present a more presentable mien.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

*27 mile Round Trip...*

I do a 27 mile Round trip commute about 4 days per week.

There are too many variables involved to say what distance is _too_ long. 27 miles is a bit long but it really depends on the environment you commute in. If it's flat and shaded on a MUT, you could get away with more miles. How is traffic? My PM commute is stressful at times because of traffic. Doing any climbing along the way? Are you hammering or just taking it easy? Do you have to carry a bag each day? All these things will determine whether it is worth the hassle or not.

Many people live by the _pre_-shower and baby wipe method. If I didn't have a shower, that's what I would be doing. Keep in mind that you don't have to bike the _entire_ way. You could drive 10 miles, then bike the rest. Leave your car along your route and ride back to it after work.

I do a 27 mile Round trip commute about 4 days per week. Thankfully, I have a shower at the office. I leave tons of clothes at the office. On the day that I drive in, I bring clothes and swap it with the dirty stuff. Basically, half of my wardobe is at work. I have also started using a back back to bring things when required. This allows me to commute every day although something always seems to come up and forces me to drive.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*commute*



FB296 said:


> I have been thinking about starting to commute, but I see two obsticals, one is a shower. There are no showers where I work. The second is the distance. I would be looking at 25 miles each way.
> 
> So I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


14 miles round trip. I shower before iroll and then use paper towels at work if i have too.


----------



## ovalmasterofmydomain (Feb 3, 2004)

7 miles in the morning, 25-ish in the evening. 

I just towel off and apply extra deoderant when I get to work.


----------



## JohnF (Jun 25, 2004)

15 miles one way. I ride easy in the am so as not to sweat too much.


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*12 miles one way...*

No showers either -- pre-shower, wait 5-10 mins after ride to cool down, then baby wipes/ deodorant works OK for me, but DC train system allows bikes on the train before 7AM, so i usually bring bike and bike clothes to work and ride home.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

FB296 said:


> I have been thinking about starting to commute, but I see two obsticals, one is a shower. There are no showers where I work. The second is the distance. I would be looking at 25 miles each way.
> 
> So I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


I'm riding 19.4 miles on my fixed "beater" bike each way... riding east in the morning (beautiful sunrise) and usually against the wind all the way home. Fortunately we have a shower. After work I usually have a twinge of dread just before I hop on my bike, but there is something very intensely liberating about providing your own power home.

Have you considered advocating for a shower? Most employers are pushing "wellness" in one way or another these days. I'm the only one here who has ever used the shower... 

25 miles is a nice distance- any closer and it would be hardly worth the trouble


----------



## IM Walt (Jul 2, 2002)

*Sometimes I wish mine was longer. My commute, that is *

I commute 15 -17 miles each way to my regular job. I am lucky and have a great locker room with showers. I also serve in the National Guard, and when I ride to my base it is 24 miles, about half through city streets. 

A friend I work with recently started commuting. He has 24 miles, and started by driving the first 15 miles, then biking the rest of the way. In the winter, I ride 2.5 miles to the bus stop, then take the bus in.

I have heard of the baby wipe trick, and that is what I would do if I had to.

Assuming you are a guy, I would suggest a very short hair cut. Makes things much easier.


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

FB296 said:


> I have been thinking about starting to commute, but I see two obsticals, one is a shower. There are no showers where I work. The second is the distance. I would be looking at 25 miles each way.
> 
> So I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


36 miles round trip.

I take a shower, if not, I go to the bathroom and use paper napkins.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

*9-12 miles in the AM. As long as possible after work.*

I ride easily to work and wipe off with a towel. It's much less of an issue than the soap and deodorant ads lead us to believe.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*nice commute*



FB296 said:


> What is the distance you commute?
> 
> What do you do to clean up after your ride with no shower available?



17 miles RT. In the AM its all downhill, and I ride early, so I'm not very hot when I get to work. The local climate helps a lot, of course. No shower, but a private bathroom makes towelling off with a damp washcloth pretty easy. 

The ride home at 4:00 PM is another story...


----------



## TrevorInSoCal (Mar 31, 2003)

*Can't get much shorter...*



IM Walt said:


> Assuming you are a guy, I would suggest a very short hair cut. Makes things much easier.


I just shave my head. The shaving in the shower routine two or three times a week is much less of a hassle than having to deal with hair every morning. Though I probably spend more on replacement razor blades than I ever did shampoo. Those things are expensive!

Sucks when you forget sunscreen before a long ride though.

Remember that show Alien Nation? 

The lack of hair and the fact that I generally wear t-shirts and shorts to work means I cool off pretty quickly following my 15 mi. commute and a bird-bath/towel-off.

-Trevor


----------



## biketillyapuke (Oct 9, 2003)

*22 miles or so RT*

I would say that a 25 mile/ 50 mile Rt is pushing it. Doing that every day takes heart and I respect that. My ride goes through the city and that slow me down. If yours is a straight shot then you might be able to do it.
That said, I did a 14 hour day on Friday. I can't describe how much more strength and how much better I felt by riding home than by slowly suffocating on the subway.

Have you considered joining a health club to shower. I run my own space and just towel off in the hot summer. Baby powder also cuts odor.


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

18 miles each way, pre-shower & baby wipe. On the way to work I don't push too hard, luckily it's fairly flat, but I push a lot harder on the way home.


----------



## IM Walt (Jul 2, 2002)

*This is a great idea. A buddy does this...*

Have you considered joining a health club to shower. I run my own space and just towel off in the hot summer. Baby powder also cuts odor.[/QUOTE]



He joined a gym in the city, and worked out a deal with the owner. All he does is shower there. I think he pays something like $10 a month for the privilige. The owner once tried to raise the rate, and my buddy just said no. The owner changed his mind.


----------



## burpee (Jul 7, 2004)

*20 hilly miles each way*

Good, low traffic roads.
I don't do this all the time, cause I'm lazy. I'd rather sleep in. 
I wouldn't do it if there were no shower options for me, as I sweat like a pig.


----------



## gpsser (Oct 25, 2003)

My commute is 12 + each way depending on how I want to do it. We have shower in the building, but if I am in a hurry, I have a tub of baby wipes in my desk, and a rest room just down the hall. I keep a couple of changes of clothes here, but since I am a grad student nobody really expects me to dress super nice  so I can get away with wearing the same stuff a couple of times a week.


----------



## RUSA2392 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Cooling down is important*

if you don't have a shower. Use the last 1 - 2 miles to cool down. I have a shower and I'm still "hot" after the shower (and sweat as I dress - the locker room is warm in summer and cold in winter). I'd do the pre-shower and bird bath thing if no shower, but, for me, I'd have to slow down on the last mile or so to cool down.

Go for it


----------



## burpee (Jul 7, 2004)

*"Re-sweats" - I hate that!*

Happens to me all the time post run or ride.



RUSA2392 said:


> if you don't have a shower. Use the last 1 - 2 miles to cool down. I have a shower and I'm still "hot" after the shower (and sweat as I dress - the locker room is warm in summer and cold in winter). I'd do the pre-shower and bird bath thing if no shower, but, for me, I'd have to slow down on the last mile or so to cool down.
> 
> Go for it


----------



## dmshew (Jul 29, 2004)

*About 22 mile RT*

I just started commuting a few weeks ago. I don't have a shower either. I have tried the pre-shower and washing with either a bar of soap that I leave in my desk, or the baby wipes.


----------



## Geo1 (Aug 5, 2004)

*9.5 hill after hill*

I started commuting 9.5 miles each way during Bike to Work week this year and haven't stopped. We have a fitness center with showers so no problem there. I'd still do it without the showers with the baby wipes. Once you start you wonder why you haven't been doing this all along! 

Riding over the river bridge to see the sun send it colors beaming down the river and off the city buildings is the best!


----------



## Johnnygun (May 3, 2004)

*I commute*

27 miles on my Langster Fixed every morning. Awesome ride through the hilly sonoran desert. It takes me an hour to get into town and then 15 minutes through town to work. I am always very sweaty as it is very rarely less than 90 degrees at 8 am. I pre shower at home, then baby wipes and a towel at work - I sit unclothed in my office until i cool down and use the towel to continue drying - then I change and all is well. My wife picks me up on her way home from work and I throw my fixie on the rack.

Doesnt get much betta

JG


----------



## waughtwin (Jun 1, 2004)

My commute is about 12 plus and on the way about 6 miles on a river path. I take a washcloth and dry off with it and change into my work clothes which sometimes I will take extra clothes in a car to work.I get to work at least 30minutes early to allow for cooling off. I have many ways to carry what I need like a Hoss,Timbuck 2, Little Joe, Camelback Mule...I love all the variety of options without needing a rack even though I have eyelets and I have no problem with a rack, I just  like bags.


----------



## 2shifter (Jul 15, 2004)

*4 miles each way*

takes longer to get ready than to commute!  Mostly flat going in with only a short rise and one nice downhill to cool off. I only sweat if it's very hot and humid or if I push hard (best time is 11 minutes driveway to driveway, hope to break 10 minutes one day). Usually pre shower and wash up with just a cool splash and paper towels, but I like the baby wipe idea.


----------



## JFR (Apr 18, 2003)

As is your prospective commute, mine is nearly 25 ea way. I rarely ride both ways the same day. Generally speaking, Monday is a rest day and I drive in and stock up my locker (I have locker and shower use). Tuesday, I drive in again, but I bring my bike and ride it home (leaving my truck at work). Wed, I ride back to work and then drive home. Thur/Fri, repeat. Saturday do chores. Sunday do a long ride.

As a previous reply pointed out, another option to mitigate the distance is to drive part way and ride the rest. While I've done this a number of times, I prefer the single, longer ride that my drive-one-way-ride-one-way routine provides.

Regarding the time of year... winter commuting is fun as heck, don't let a little cold and darkness stop you.

Good luck. You'll love it.




FB296 said:


> I have been thinking about starting to commute, but I see two obsticals, one is a shower. There are no showers where I work. The second is the distance. I would be looking at 25 miles each way.
> 
> So I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## pinerider (Aug 12, 2004)

My 28 mile one way commute is too far for a regular basis. I'm fortunate that where I work has some satellite locations where I can ride to and then drive the rest of the way. My usual commute is 7 miles riding, 21 driving. I sometimes go the scenic route for a 13 mile ride, same 21 mile drive. I do the entire 28 miles on special occasions, like the day I'm going on vacation, etc.


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

My current commute is only 2 miles each way, so I don't have much problems. When I lived in CA, my commute was about 10 miles each way. I would towel off in the bathroom, and use baby powder to keep me dry afterwards, and cut down on the BO. Worked fairly well, but I had minimal customer contact, so I could be a touch sloppy if push came to shove. My boss back there was great, she even let me bring my bike into my cubicle! But she was a triathlete, so she understood about bikes...


----------



## Swat Dawg (Oct 8, 2002)

*Another wimpy commuter...~2 maybe less*



spu2261 said:


> My current commute is only 2 miles each way, so I don't have much problems. When I lived in CA, my commute was about 10 miles each way. I would towel off in the bathroom, and use baby powder to keep me dry afterwards, and cut down on the BO. Worked fairly well, but I had minimal customer contact, so I could be a touch sloppy if push came to shove. My boss back there was great, she even let me bring my bike into my cubicle! But she was a triathlete, so she understood about bikes...


I just got down to DC, and am living in Columbia Heights. I work on N St and the commute is maybe 10 minutes (I think it was 7 min today) and it's all downhill. I feel like a superwimp. It is actually faster for me to ride to work than to take the metro. I'm glad though because it gives me some flexibility in getting in/out of the office and home, or off to rides or dates.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

You short distance commuters keep posting. It makes me feel better about my nine miles each way!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

nate said:


> You short distance commuters keep posting. It makes me feel better about my nine miles each way!


Ok. I've got a shade over 3 miles each way. So I ride in. Then home for lunch and back in. Then home to pick up the trail-a-bike and pretty much back in to get the kid. And then home again at last.


----------

